# Theoretical Tallest Building Possible?



## Escoto_Dubai2008 (Mar 14, 2006)

I think that in the near future we will see skyscrapers of 2000m of more.
Can you imagine that?


----------



## Sentient Seas (Feb 17, 2007)

Yes I can see that definately.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

Why do such buildings need to be pressurised? People can live at 10,000 feet with no problem


----------



## TopperCity (Apr 30, 2006)

FallenGuard said:


> There was this Episode on Discovery Channel about a pyramidic Structure housing an entire City.
> Link to the description
> 
> It's all a bit far-fetched, but not impossible. I guess Structures like these can reach higher than the Standard "Tower".
> ...




Yeah what a concept!

Maybe they will find on Mars some day the construction materials that make this become reality.


----------

